# 5D MK III + Phottix Odin Issue.



## yuxinhong (Apr 21, 2012)

My Odin is not working with my 5D MKIII., Tested with both 580EXII and 430 EXII
there are 2 problems

1. Zoom is not working at all, in ettl mode, i zoom the lens in, the flash will not zoom with it. In manual mode I adjust zoom range in Odin Screen, the flash head will not zoom either.

2. there are 20% of the time the Flash will trigger bit slower, the picture comes out dark. There are 10% of time flash will not trigger at all (flash is ready during the test) and i tested with 1/50 - 1/4000

Firmware is up to 1.08 on both Odin Transmitter and Receiver.

Does anyone know why is this happening? is it the hardware issue or firmware issue?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 21, 2012)

yuxinhong said:


> My Odin is not working with my 5D MKIII., Tested with both 580EXII and 430 EXII
> there are 2 problems
> 
> 1. Zoom is not working at all, in ettl mode, i zoom the lens in, the flash will not zoom with it. In manual mode I adjust zoom range in Odin Screen, the flash head will not zoom either.
> ...



1. Zoom issue; Are your flashhead pointed directly forward or tilted? It doesn't work unless it's straight ahead.

2. It's not a general issue as mine works PERFECTLY with the 580 II's. I have never had a misfire whatsoever. 
Have your 580's ever been on pocketwizard triggers? Mine went balistic after I used them there, wouldn't even 
trigger on camera.

Does the picture become total black or is it half the picture? Half the picture means sync problem (which I don't think will ever happen) total black could be lack of power out of your flash. Try aiming the flash towards the camera in M mode and see if it blinks at all.

If you're at 1/4000s (or above sync speed 1/200s) be aware that the flash power output will be amlmost nothing compared to sync-speed.


----------



## yuxinhong (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for your respond
and yes my Head was tilted, it is normal after turn the head forward

for the second issue. No i have not used my flash with PW before

when it trigger slow or not trigger at all, the picture is almost to totally dark depends on the setting and ambient light. (not half)

I did few more test with flash head pointed towards the camera and with 2 flashes both 580exii and 430exii
when i use 1 second shutter speed, did about 10 shots, flash fired and not recorded, i believe its firing before the shutter.
used 0.5 seconds, same as 1 sec, its firing before the shutter.
but there is once during the test 580 did not fire and 430 fired right after shutter closed. 

and tried with P mode later on at 1/60 f4.0 
the results are

1. 40% of the time flash before the shutter opens
2. 10% of the fires after shutter closes (not sure if my eye is right but it seems the flash flashed at lower power than normal)
3. 20% of time the flash will not flash ( the ready light is on Red)
4. 3% of the time one flash will fire and the other will not (it seems when this happens, the flash will fire after the shutter closes, with lower power)


tested again with my Cheap Yongnuo $35 radio trigger, Set both camera and flash to manual, 
Camera 1/160 Low speed continuous, Flash 1/64

The Cheap yongnuo trigger never missed a shot, and Phottix Odin had 50% dark shots.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 21, 2012)

yuxinhong said:


> Thank you for your respond
> and yes my Head was tilted, it is normal after turn the head forward
> 
> for the second issue. No i have not used my flash with PW before
> ...



Yeah, something or other is defective. Try cleaning the contacts, check if the flash-shoe is loose (neverever lift your camera from the ground holding the flash only). Try both triggers with both flashes, one at a time and together, switch batteries for brand new one's. Try re-writing the firmware. If possible, try a second body and/or lens to check all combo's, because this is a specific issue with your set-up. Not a general fault.


----------



## yuxinhong (Apr 21, 2012)

Tried everything you said, including rewriting firmware
and tried with my Canon 60D Body,
still the same. most after flash and few preflash.
i guess its the trigger thats defective? since the change for 2 receive to be defective is very low.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 21, 2012)

yuxinhong said:


> Tried everything you said, including rewriting firmware
> and tried with my Canon 60D Body,
> still the same. most after flash and few preflash.
> i guess its the trigger thats defective? since the change for 2 receive to be defective is very low.



Har du say, but that seems logical at least. Try emailing them , or write on their facebook -page, here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phottix-Professional-Photo-Accessories/107825772585728

Something is off, because they just work here.


----------



## yuxinhong (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the link,
i tried to find there contact and warranty department. but no success.

so.. is facebook the only way to contact them?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 22, 2012)

yuxinhong said:


> Thank you for the link,
> i tried to find there contact and warranty department. but no success.
> 
> so.. is facebook the only way to contact them?



it might take a few days ;o)


----------

